# K/A Whole Wheat flour too old?



## vilasman (Apr 6, 2008)

I have 5 lbs of K/A whole wheat flour that has never been opened, it is dated 08/04/ 07, also some arrow head mills pastry flour, 1 is organic dated 28Sep05 and the other is organic too dated 23feb07. All of these were kept in the pantry together should i toss them or freeze them?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought a large bag of flour at Sam's Club last week.  The instructions printed on the bag say it's good for one year from the date stamped on it.  Based on that, I'd say your flour is okay.  Just check for "critters" when you use it.  The organic flour may be over the hill, though.

However, in all the years I've been baking, I've only had bugs in a bag of flour once.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 6, 2008)

freeze the flour for a couple of days before you use it.  If you would have any critters in the flour, at least the freezing will kill them.  After a few days in the freezer, it will be fine to use.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

Does it smell rancid?  I had some whole wheat flour smell "off" once ... I didn't need a date to tell me it was bad.  Probably poorly stored before it hit the grocery shelves.
I think you're probably okay, but if I saw a bug, frozen or not -- I couldn't use it.  I am easily psyched out.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Apr 10, 2008)

Insect infestation from larvae may be a problem if you've purchased *whole grain*. It is seldom a problem for *flour* milled from whole grain as the milling process will destroy insect infestation, especially from reputable sources such as King Arthur or Arrowhead Mills.

All whole grain flour contains the germ of the seed, which contains a small amount of oil. The oil in whole grain flour may become rancid if stored for a long period at room temperature. Rancidity in the oil of the germ can affect the taste of the flour. 

Your organic flour dated 28Sep05 may have become rancid. The simplest test for this is to taste the flour. Raw whole grain flour should have a faintly sweet taste or at least taste neutral. A hint of bitterness indicates that the flour is past its prime and should be discarded.

In general, any whole grain flour is best stored *on purchase* in the freezer.


----------

